# Ein neuer Mailserver muss her, und macht Probleme...

## haegar87

Hallo alle zusammen,

nachdem mein letzter Mailserver abgeschmiert ist, und alle meine mails weg sind, muss ich ihn neu machen.

Ich hab mich dafür entschlossen ihn in einer seperaten Maschine (XEN) laufen zu lassen.

Soweit steht das System jetzt, meine Frage bleibt einzig und allein, was brauche ich?

Also ich möchte/erwarte von meinem neuen Mailserver folgendes:

1. Abholung der Mails von meinem gmx Postfach

2. Durchsuchen der Mails auf Viren

3. Rausfiltern des Spams (am besten in einen Order Spam verschieben, nicht löschen)

4. Aufgrund weiterer Filterregeln die Mails sortieren (Absender, Betreff etc.)

5. Die Mails in einem IMAP Server legen

6. Via Webmail darauf zugreifen um Emails zu lesen/schreiben/beantworten

Nun etwas genauer zu den einzelnen Punkten:

1. Abholung der Mails von meinem gmx Postfach

Ich denke dazu müsste eigentlich das simple fetchmail reichen?

2. Durchsuchen der Mails auf Viren

Hmm, das ist unter Linux komplettes Neuland für mich, aber ich hab viel von ClamAV gehört...

3. Rausfiltern des Spams (am besten in einen Order Spam verschieben, nicht löschen)

s.o. nur das ich da von SpamAssistant gehört habe  :Wink: 

4. Aufgrund weiterer Filterregeln die Mails sortieren (Absender, Betreff etc.)

hmm, bisher hab ich procmail benutzt... allerdings stört mich daran, dass ich die Filterregeln mühselig über eine Config Datei einstellen muss.. gibts dafür vielleicht ein Frontend? Am besten web-basierend..

5. Die Mails in einem IMAP Server legen

Bisher habe ich dazu Dovecot benutzt... 

6. Via Webmail darauf zugreifen um Emails zu lesen/schreiben/beantworten

Bisher wurde Roundcube benutzt, allerdings bin ich damit nicht wirklich zufrienden, deshalb habe ich mich umgeschaut und HORDE gefunden.

Aber hier verwirrt mich Gentoo ^^ 

Auf der HP (von HORDE) steht ich brauche horde & horde-imp ... gentoo bietet beides an... zusätzlich gibt es aber noch ein Paket horde-webmail ?!

Ihr seht, ich hab mir großes vorgenommen, weiß auch die Marschrichtung, aber bin mir über die Zwischenschritte nicht ganz klar... ^^

Deshalb wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, was ich eventuell ändern muss (unverträglichkeit), oder was besser gelöst werden müsste, und ob es vielleicht ein HowTo gibt, was diesen (oder einen ähnlichen) Aufbau näher beschreibt  :Wink: 

MfG

haegar87

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> nachdem mein letzter Mailserver abgeschmiert ist, und alle meine mails weg sind, muss ich ihn neu machen.
> 
> Ich hab mich dafür entschlossen ihn in einer seperaten Maschine (XEN) laufen zu lassen.
> ...

 

ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Durchsuchen der Mails auf Viren
> 
> Hmm, das ist unter Linux komplettes Neuland für mich, aber ich hab viel von ClamAV gehört...
> ...

 

ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Rausfiltern des Spams (am besten in einen Order Spam verschieben, nicht löschen)
> 
> s.o. nur das ich da von SpamAssistant gehört habe 
> ...

 

amavisd-new+spamassassin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Aufgrund weiterer Filterregeln die Mails sortieren (Absender, Betreff etc.)
> 
> hmm, bisher hab ich procmail benutzt... allerdings stört mich daran, dass ich die Filterregeln mühselig über eine Config Datei einstellen muss.. gibts dafür vielleicht ein Frontend? Am besten web-basierend..
> ...

 

Dovecot + Sieve

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Die Mails in einem IMAP Server legen
> 
> Bisher habe ich dazu Dovecot benutzt... 
> ...

 

ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Via Webmail darauf zugreifen um Emails zu lesen/schreiben/beantworten
> 
> Bisher wurde Roundcube benutzt, allerdings bin ich damit nicht wirklich zufrienden, deshalb habe ich mich umgeschaut und HORDE gefunden.
> ...

 

Nimm die Horde Groupware Webmail Edition von der Horde Webseite.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ihr seht, ich hab mir großes vorgenommen, weiß auch die Marschrichtung, aber bin mir über die Zwischenschritte nicht ganz klar... ^^
> 
> Deshalb wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, was ich eventuell ändern muss (unverträglichkeit), oder was besser gelöst werden müsste, und ob es vielleicht ein HowTo gibt, was diesen (oder einen ähnlichen) Aufbau näher beschreibt 
> ...

 

http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-etch/

saludos

andreas

----------

## haegar87

 *Quote:*   

> Nimm die Horde Groupware Webmail Edition von der Horde Webseite.

 

Gibt es dafür einen speziellen Grund?

----------

## haegar87

Okay, ich hab mich jetzt an oben angegebenen Guide gehalten, da er im Endeffekt genau das macht, was ich brauche, wenn auch etwas größer ausgelegt... aber damit kann ich leben  :Wink: 

Aber nun hab ich ein Problem:

Ich habe alle Schritte befolgt, und wollte jetzt die Testemail verschicken, was allerdings nicht funktioniert...

```

$> /etc/init.d/postfix start

 * Starting postfix (/etc/postfix) ...                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

```

Woeit schaut auch alles i.O. aus... aber die logs offenbaren ein anderes Problem.

Komischerweise benutzt postfix immernoch /var/log/messages statt /var/log/mail.log o.O

```

Sep  6 01:40:21 dservg postfix/smtpd[14444]: fatal: open database /etc/mail/aliases.db: Invalid argument

Sep  6 01:40:22 dservg postfix/master[14406]: warning: process /usr/lib64/postfix/smtpd pid 14444 exit status 1

Sep  6 01:40:22 dservg postfix/master[14406]: warning: /usr/lib64/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Sep  6 01:40:45 dservg postfix/postfix-script[14479]: stopping the Postfix mail system

Sep  6 01:40:45 dservg postfix/master[14406]: terminating on signal 15

Sep  6 01:44:33 dservg postfix/postfix-script[14584]: starting the Postfix mail system

Sep  6 01:44:33 dservg postfix/master[14585]: daemon started -- version 2.5.7, configuration /etc/postfix

```

Das absurde ist, beim ersten Versuch (01:40:20 Uhr) hat er noch Fehlermeldungen ausgespuckt.

Ich hab dann einfach einmal /etc/init.d/postfix restart ausgeführt... ab jetzt kommt keine Meldung mehr, aber laufen tuts trotzdem nicht  :Sad: 

Naja ich hab dann einfach mal (schließlich behauptet er postfix läuft) eine telnet Verbindung aufgebaut:

```

dservg mail # telnet localhost smtp

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

```

Hmm, eigentlich sollte sich postfix hier melden, aber da kommt nix... und das bleibt auch so, ich kann eingeben was ich will.. ich kann die Verbindung nichtmal beenden, sondern muss telnet killen   :Shocked: 

Und nun komm ich nicht wirklich weiter... ich hoffe jemand von euch, der sich mehr damit auskennt, kann mir hier weiterhelfen  :Wink: 

MfG

haegar87

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Woeit schaut auch alles i.O. aus... aber die logs offenbaren ein anderes Problem.
> 
> Komischerweise benutzt postfix immernoch /var/log/messages statt /var/log/mail.log o.O
> ...

 

Kann es sein das Du ein 

```
postalias /etc/mail/aliases
```

vergessen hast?

saludos

andreas

----------

## haegar87

Ja danke  :Wink: 

Daran hats echt gelegen... aber ich hab das Projekt eingestellt und versuche ein einfacheres Setup.

Ich denke für mich allein, ist ein ISP etwas zu hoch gegriffen  :Wink: 

Ich will schließlich niemandem außer mir einen Emaildienst anbieten ...

Ich hab auch schon getmail soweit bekommen, dass er meine mails abholt und an Dovecot übergibt... 

Nun stehen nurnoch drei Punkte auf meiner Liste und ich wäre wunschlos glücklich:

1.) Viren per ClamAV rausfiltern

2.) Spam per SpamAssassin rausfiltern

3.) Webmail Client (horde?) zum abrufen der Mails von Dovecot

Punkt 1 & 2 soll angeblich das Paket MailScanner mit postfix, clamav und spamassassin machen, aber das meckert beim starten, dass ich meine "Perl IO Module" updaten muss.

Hab aber schon emerge --sync & emerge -uavDN @world @system ausgeführt.. System is also up-to-date... sehr komisch!

MfG

haegar87

----------

## Keepoer

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> 1.) Viren per ClamAV rausfiltern
> 
> 2.) Spam per SpamAssassin rausfiltern
> 
> 3.) Webmail Client (horde?) zum abrufen der Mails von Dovecot
> ...

 

Moin,

also zu Punkt kann ich nicht soviel sagen, da ich Horde nicht einsetze (mir zu aufgeblasen), aber für Punkt 1&2 könntest du ganz einfach fetchmail/procmail nutzen.

fetchmail: Im Verzeichnis des entsprechenden Users die .fetchmailrc wie folgt:

```
poll pop.gmx.net with proto pop3 user "6000000" pass "geheim";

mda "/usr/bin/procmail"
```

procmail: Wieder im Home die .procmailrc erstellen und deinen Vorstellungen nach einstellen. Gute Infoseite: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Procmail_Kochbuch

eventuell vorher noch ein maildirmake machen und dann werden die Mails an deinen lokalen User ausgeliefert. Und jetzt musst du nur noch Dovecot auf den rechten Pfad einstellen und alles ist wunderbar. Bei diesem Schritt kann ich dir leider nicht mehr helfen - ich nutze courier...

Postfix brauchst du in der Regel nur, wenn du auch Mails versenden willst. Dort musst du eigentlich nicht allzu viel machen. Hier findest du eigentlich alle Einstellungen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix Da du scheinbar nur mit einem User arbeiten willst, ist die Konfiguration eines SMTP-Auth ja recht einfach...

MfG

Keep

----------

